# [valgrind] libc6-dbg: ne trouve pas 'strlen' (résolu)

## Chr0nos

Bonjour,

j'ai actuelement un petit soucis avec valgrind: quand je veu debuger une application de mon cru (ou n'importe la quelle d'ailleurs)

ce dernier m'envoi sur les roses car il ne trouve pas la fonction 'strlen'

voila ce que j'obtiens:

 *Quote:*   

> adamaru@StarK ~/projets/audio-transfer/build-audio-transfer-Desktop-Debug $ valgrind ./audio-transfer --server
> 
> ==28237== Memcheck, a memory error detector
> 
> ==28237== Copyright (C) 2002-2013, and GNU GPL'd, by Julian Seward et al.
> ...

 

ma glibc est compilé en version 2.20 et avec le flag "debug" rien n'y fait

quelqu'un aurais une idée ?Last edited by Chr0nos on Mon Nov 17, 2014 11:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Parce que ce dont tu as besoin c’est de la feature splitdebug sans oublier de mettre les CFLAGS, mais pas du USE debug :

https://blog.ramses-pyramidenbau.de/?p=252

----------

## Chr0nos

merci ca marche au poil apres la modif  :Smile: 

----------

